# More horse racing pics



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thought I'd share some pics from the weekend. It was a nice weekend, and beautiful weather 

Hilda's Passion won the stakes race on Saturday, she's such a pretty girl 



























Going to the winners circle presentation on the turf course - where all graded stakes races are awarded the trophy or cup for that particular stakes race, and of course for the winners circle photo 









Animal Kingdom, won a race on Saturday - pretty impressively too & he's a 2 year old. This was his first win, I think this was his 2nd race....









Sudden War and Julien Leparoux. Julien is one of my very favorite jockeys.









Sudden War has a BEAUTIFUL face 









Track Ponies coming to lead the horses out for the next race. 









Sunday morning, one of the 'big guns' took to the track for his final official workout before going to Louisville, KY for the Breeders Cup Classic, which is the richest race in the US. And he'll be racing the best of the best! Including the most famous female racehorse on the track right now....ZENYATTA <she's 19-0- hasn't lost a race in what almost 3 years? something like that...> Zenyatta won last year.

So... we'll see what this beautiful boy can do...

But first, the sunrises at the track are always so beautiful, especially this time of year.... 
We were down by the first turn, waiting for Blame to take to the track...









This is....

BLAME <I LOVE HIS NAME!>

I need to fix the color a bit in this pic, but I still like the 'warmth' to it  


















His stablemate <on the rail> is, Apart. He's another nice horse.













































Bathtime...









Blame is such a poser...and I just love his beautiful face



























I have sooo many more pics of him to sort through, it's easy to get 'shutter happy' with the camera with a horse who likes to pose 

BTW, if you've ever heard of Secretariat, or seen the movie, Blame is owned by the same farm where Secretariat lived and died & is buried <he didn't race for this farm, he retired there as a stallion>. He races in the co owner's colors, but he'll no doubt take up residency in the same barn that Secretariat lived in...


----------



## Bellafire Farm (Jan 5, 2010)

Yipppeeee... I swear I wait like a kid at Christmas for your horse pics!!

They are ALL SO GORGEOUS!!
I cannot believe that you are there, watching history ride by you -in person!! I've watched the races on TV for as long as I can remember, but it's just amazing and unreal that those gorgeous, sensational horses really "live" somewhere and people can really see them in person. It's amazing to me the position you are in getting to be near them & photograph them. Makes me just darn near speechless.
LOVE THEM ALL! Thank you so much for sharing!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Beautiful photos. I've been watching horse racing on TVG quite a bit lately. Love to watch them run. Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

WOW beautiful pics!! You had some VERY beautiful scenery! I've always been a horse person but not really ever exposed to racing.
Yes thanks for sharing!


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

Thanks so much for sharing!!

You've seen Zenyatta in person haven't you? I think you posted pictures of her once.

She's the GREAT horse of our generation, I believe it. 

GO ZENYATTA!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

^^Love Zenyatta. Isn't she going to race again soon? Thought it was some time in November to defend her undefeated title...I may be wrong.


----------



## Farmgirl675 (Oct 21, 2010)

Awesome pics.


----------



## mrs. lam (Apr 20, 2010)

I just got a horse Saturday for my birthday and was wondering how do you get them to like being photographed? Danny seems to be shy when I take his picture. He tilts his ears sideways like he's board. "Awe mom.....not now. The girls are looking." He's a handsome boy but my poor attempts at catching his beauty fall short. I will keep trying though.... :greengrin: If the rain ever stops......

Gina


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Beautiful........ :thumb: :greengrin:


----------



## NubianLover (Sep 19, 2010)

LOVE the photos!


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

KW Farms said:


> ^^Love Zenyatta. Isn't she going to race again soon? Thought it was some time in November to defend her undefeated title...I may be wrong.


YES! In November, she is going to try the impossible. Not only is she the only mare to have won the Breeder's Cup, she's going to attempt to join the ELITE and not only win 20 for 20, but win the Breeder's Cup a SECOND time.

This will be her last race, and win or lose, I still think she's one of the GREATS.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

^It's going to be one to watch that's for sure!! Can't wait!


----------



## kannm (Mar 18, 2009)

Amazing photos!!!!!!!!!! I hope you make money on these, they are wonderful!! Maybe even better than being there.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I'm glad you all enjoyed them 

Yep Zenyatta will be running on Nov 5th! So mark your calendars! She will be running against the boys in the Breeders Cup Classic <possibly against 14 boys!>, and it's going to be a TOUGH race this year, I think a LOT tougher than last year. The race will be on ESPN.
I don't have any pics of her up, wish I had something decent to share! I am going to call tomorrow and find out if churchill downs will be opening the gates to spectators for morning works. I am not credentialed at that track. I have a friend that might be able to get me in the barn area, so we'll see.... There is a major horse sale that weekend, so the morning of the Breeders Cup I am hoping to get in some pics, hopefully the grounds will be quiet, makes it easier to get the horses I want pulled out...

I have seen Zenyatta, and have pics, but like I said they aren't up. They aren't real great either. I was at the Kentucky Oaks and Derby last year and hung out in Larry Jones barn <he trained Hard Spun, and Eight Belles>. Last year he had the favorite, Friesan Fire in the derby. So anyway, Zenyatta happened to be stabled in the same barn, but they scratched her out of the race that day <sealed track and her trainer didn't like it - it was extremely wet>. So she walked the shedrow <barn aisle> I got pics of her walking, but it was dark, and she is soooo tall I was basically looking up her nose with my camera LOL. What was so cute was the fact that Friesan Fire was in LOVE with her. Every time she walked by his stall he stuck his head out and was all eyes for her, the minute she was out of sight he was back in his stall...then out went the head when she'd come around again, it was really cute!

Gina - CONGRATS on your horse! I am jealous I want a horse sooooo bad! We just don't have the acreage for one  Do you have someone that could hold him on a lead rope? It's the best way to get their attention, and away from grass so they aren't fighting to get their head down. You can click at him, making noises like a dog barking, horse whinnying, or if he is a sucker for peppermints, you can crinkle a peppermint wrapper in your hand <this works on racehorses - their favorite treats are peppermints>. Some people have ringtones on their phones that are whacky but not scary, and they will sound off their phone to get a horse's attention. Of course your goal with all of this is to get both ears pricked forward  Stand in front so they can see the camera, but not too close, and verticle shots are the best <turn your camera sideways>.

If he's not used to the camera, it can freak him out especially if it's noisy and ALWAYS make sure the sun is behind you so your flash doesn't try to go off. If you are using a regular camera with auto settings, any kind of 'darkness' will get the flash to want to fire, and you don't want that. I NEVER use a flash on horses, ever. Period. I sure wish I lived closer to you I'd come over and get pics! Taking pics of horses is my very favorite thing to do


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

I hate you because you've seen the Queen in person.

Not really, but I'm green with envy!! 

Do you sell your photos..? If you got a really good one of Zenyatta running or even standing...


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Here is a link to Zenyatta's Breeders Cup Classic win last year:





IMO she is up against much tougher horses this year. She's going against Gio Ponti again, as well as Quality Road, Blame, Lookin At Lucky, Musket Man, and the others are a decent group too, plus the horse from Japan, Espoir City.

Quality Road is one to be reckoned with, he's not a super horse, but he is on a good day! he was supposed to run in the Breeders Cup last year and totally freaked out in the gate. It was bad, and he had to be scratched. It was so bad, they ended up vanning him back from California to the east coast so they didn't traumatize him anymore. He has grown up a lot since then. 
Here's a video <even Zenyatta was shying away from the gate!>. It's an intense video, but nobody gets hurt, just very scary how he freaked out. 





No one really knows what set Quality Road off that day, could be all the people, the helicopters, anything.... It's common for horses to freak out at the gate, but usually they calm down, and I've never seen the blind fold not work...until this. BUT their mistake was putting it on where it wouldn't fall off if he freaked out. If that one gate worker had not grabbed him....OMG....
I think he's going to do a lot better this time around. He has one loss this year, and is in the bid for Horse of the Year. The Breeders Cup WILL determine that title for the eclipse awards. And.... Zenyatta's people WANT her to be HORSE OF THE YEAR.

Okay I could go on and on...heh..

Wait one more.... just because it's late and I am trying to take a break from editing LOL

Blame <the horse I pictured in my first post> beat Quality Road this summer...very very exciting finish !


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Epona142 said:


> I hate you because you've seen the Queen in person.
> 
> Not really, but I'm green with envy!!
> 
> Do you sell your photos..? If you got a really good one of Zenyatta running or even standing...


LOL! You know I should dig up those pics, bad or not just too share 

If I can get over to the track one morning after she gets here, then I'll get some pictures of her. I need to find out what day they plan to ship her, I am hoping this weekend.
I live about an hour from Churchill Downs. Keeping my fingers crossed that the grandstand side is at least open for morning works the week before the BC - it is before the Kentucky Derby..... That or my friend getting me in on the backside would be like....totally totally awesome.

I do sell pics, usually start selling them right after the first few days of the November sale, and I sale them for about a month, otherwise people can request prints. I usually put stuff up on ebay, and do 4x6 photo albums with 100 pics from the past year or so. I'm just trying to get organized enough to get started.

There are several Breeders Cup horses mostly fillies/mares going into the Fasig Tipton November sale on Nov 6th. I love the fall sales..


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

It's going to be a GREAT race, no doubt about it.

I'd love to see Zenyatta win it and make history, but if she doesn't, well that's fine. As long as she finishes sound. She'll forever be a great mare regardless.


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Amazing photos. Those horses are magnificent creatures.........WOW......


----------



## mrs. lam (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks for the tips! I will hopefully get to see him Saturday. He's a big buckskin dunn QH. I hope he likes his "new" job. When he heals, (surgery Monday) and my train works with him he will be my ride in our Wild West shows. I can't wait! 

Gina


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Gina - that is awesome! I hope you can get some pics to share with us! I LOVE buskins! And QH's are awesome! 


I may be going to watch morning works this coming Saturday at Churchill Downs, fingers crossed! I have some friends that may be able to get me in on the backside.
BUT....Zenyatta won't be there until Tues, so she may not get out to the track until Wed or Thurs. Well... Thurs I plan on going for morning works - grandstand will be open for morning works starting Thurs, so I wouldn't need to find a way in, unless of course...I want on the backside....hmm... 
I never go to Churchill Downs, so I've never needed to get backside before. They are a lot different than our local track. 
I figured they would do the Breeders Cup similar to the Kentucky Derby - you can go and watch the morning workouts in the grandstand all week leading up to the Kentucky Derby....but nope, not that way for the BC...what a shame.

Besides that, I think most of the horses are there, so if I can get in, it will be lots of fun to hang out with my friends, and see the horses. If I get to go I'll make sure to share lots of pics


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Zenyatta arrived at Churchill Downs in Louisville yesterday! I saw pics with the photographers in the background there were sooooooooooooo many! And Z just took it all in, checking out her new surroundings and crazy people LOL

FINGERS CROSSED, I am supposed to go to the track tomorrow for morning works! I am meeting up with a friend - an owner is signing us into the backside! So if things fall into place like they hopefully should, then I'll be sharing some pics tomorrow night!

By the way in Zenyatta's race there are 12 horses entered! It's a tough field!

The races will be shown on ESPN on Fri <ladies day>, and Sat <boys n'special ladies day>. So if anyone wants to watch


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

YAY! Fingers crossed for lately!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks! Well, as long as my doe is fine in the morning <she aborted earlier this evening - posted it in the kidding section  >, then I am trackbound in the morning for a few hours. I have to get up at 4am so I can meet up with a friend at 5am, and we'll be there around 6am.
I am really excited! It'll be nice to just see the horses and enjoy myself since I am not working for anyone this time around except myself!  
I can't wait to see Zenyatta again, I also want to see Lookin' at Lucky, Goldikova, and sooooo many others! 
I think Blind Luck goes out when it's dark, so I may not end up with any pictures of her, but we'll see


----------



## ChestnutGrove (Apr 30, 2009)

LOVE all the photos!! I am a huge Thoroughbred lover!!! I have a grey great granddaughter of Secretariat too


----------



## rocky_ridge_goats (Aug 7, 2010)

*drool* Other than goats, I stinkin' love horses. I collect model horses, and I wish they had one that looks like Blame.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I got home from Churchill Downs about an hour or so ago. It was a BLAST  But very cold and windy, although it will be worse the next 2 days - even colder and talking snow flurries early tomorrow!! So glad I'll be home tomorrow watching the races 

We saw everyone I wanted to see today except for Blame! He went to the track at 6:15am.

Zenyatta is GORGEOUS and she is definitely the queen and KNOWS IT!

I took as many pics as I possibly could of Zenyatta, OMG all the people it was something... Her barn was near a road that goes up behind the barn area, and people were stopping in their cars, getting out and coming up to the fence just to get a glimpse of her grazing. They even had those police barriers up to keep people out of that area, but close enough to see her/get pics. 
She handled it just fine, actually seemed to enjoy the attention up until they had her pose with people for pics <her security guards LOL>, and she was pawing the ground, ready to get back to grazing!

She also schooled in the paddock during the 4th race today, so we got pics there too. Of course she stood in the stall then made one lap around the paddock, but she definitely handles it all well so I guess she wouldn't need more schooling than that.

I'll post pics as soon as I can, trying to get them uploaded onto my desktop computer since my laptop is full <so much for getting everything organized and off of the harddrive!>. This computer uploads so much slower and keeps telling me to find the faster ports but uh...I haven't found one yet LOL

I'll post more when I get some pics ready to share  I am sooooo tired....  A shower is the right remedy!


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

Can't wait!! Glad you had a great day


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Okay here's a few before I go to bed. I have soooo many pics to go through, but it'll have to wait until tomorrow, I am exhausted and need to rest my eyes - not to mention I am editing on the lousiest computer monitor....ugh!

Zenyatta posing with her bodyguards <they follow her everywhere!>. 



































































































Okay I think that was a few LOL I have soooo many more of her it's not funny...She's a horse that knows 'SHE' is boss, and she expects people to do what she wants....yep...she's the Queen.

Well I'm off too bed. I'll share more tomorrow!


----------



## ChestnutGrove (Apr 30, 2009)

She is stunning!


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

What a horse...wow.


----------



## pelicanacresMN (Dec 29, 2009)

Amazing photos!!!!!!! The way the light reflects off of the horse getting the bath make the horse look like a statue.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks so much for the kind comments 

Did anyone catch any of the races yesterday or today? What a dramatic couple of days!

Yesterday there was a jockey fight right after the first Breeders Cup race! This is not something that typically happens, at least outside the jocks room anyway! I'm sure many heard about it on the news, it was headlines! I still can't believe it, but I understand Calvin Borel being soooo angry. A young jockey named Javier Castellano was behind horses, and tried to get out in a tiny spot that just wasn't there, he caused a horse coming up on this right to nearly fall, and if Calvin hadn't been riding next to that horse/rider, they both would have gone down! Calvin and his horse basically held them up! So yeah uh, I can see Calvin being very angry! But wow, seeing the video he scared me!

Sadly, Zenyatta did not win her 20th race in a row, but she gave a beyond awesome performance! She went from being wayyyyyyy last to nearly getting the winner a the wire! It was a chilling race, and I think that's the first tiem my heart has beat that fast and loud during a horse race in a LONG time!!!!

But... the winner was..... BLAME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! AHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am sooooo THRILLED!!!!! He was amazing!!! And they were running against some very tough competition!!


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

I didn't catch the jockey fight, but was watching the last few Breeder's Cup races.

That Goldikova mare is wonderful!

As for Zenyatta, she is still the Queen and my Queen, no doubt about it. She broke poorly but made up every inch of ground to lose by the barest nose. I think if she hadn't caught caught in the pack for the long moment, she'd have made it. 

But she lost to a GREAT horse. Blame is well deserving and it was an AMAZING race!

Now...that picture, of Zenyatta stretched out you posted...uhm..I really really like it.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I didn't get to see the actual race and then fight, but I saw a short clip of them fighting and being pulled apart...they were playing it every once in awhile during breaks. Wish I could have seen the race beforehand though.

Zenyatta was amazing along with Blame. That was an intense race. I can't believe Zenyatta was just a nose behind from winning...I do think if the wire was just a few paces extra she may have won it. It was so exciting watching them all turn the corner for home though...how things change so quick. What a great race!!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Tomorrow I'll find the link for the race - the overhead view shows just how dangerously close that incident was to someone getting hurt pretty badly.

It was definitely an exciting race! And I agree Kylee, everything changes once they turn for home! All those closers get their turn of foot and come charging down the lane.

Goldikova.....OMG 3 Breeders Cup wins in a row!!! That's history!! She's just a horse you never doubt, she is AMAZING. And she's sooo TINY! I saw her the other morning, and she's not a stand out horse, and she's so compact, even her butt is small LOL But that girl can run!

The winning 2 year old filly, Awesome Feather, and another winner, Dubai Majesty are being sold tonight in the Fasig Tipton November sale. I'm getting ready to head over to the sale in just a few minutes to get some pics before the sale starts, and I'll be inside to get sales pavillion pics as well. I see these two selling for a LOT of $$. Okay so Awesome Feather is questionable, she doesn't ahve a great pedigree, BUT, by winning the Breeders Cup juvenile for flillies it certainly raises her value and her sire who is a horse I've never heard of is going to be getting a lot of attention  
There are 2 horses that were withdrawn from the sale --- Life at Ten and A Z Warrior. 
Life At Ten ran in the Ladies Classic on Friday night and was night right before or during the race. She was completely out of it, and should have been scratched from the race! She was sluggish in the race, not even trying to keep up, and was eventually pulled up and did not finish. They said she is fine though, and think it's a reaction to an anti-bleeding medication <lasix>. Or that she was tying up right before the race, but sounds like it could have been a reaction to the lasix....

4 other Breeders Cup horses are in the sale - one was withdrawn from the race though, but she's still in the sale.
Even with the sale outs, there is a lot of nice horses in the sale tonight.

Sorry to go on and on! I love the sales... but I won't be attending the Keeneland November Sale that starts tomorrow. First time in what 5 years I haven't gone to that sale! I MIGHT sneak over with my daughter in tow, but doubtful. I think I am biting off more than I can chew right now <keep up with>.

I'm getting ready to put together 4x6 photo albums of horses to sell on ebay, and I have friends that want some. Nothing fancy, but it's a lot of work getting the pics off of dvd, getting everything uploaded, and make sure they print right <they always chop off an ear or foot LOL>, so that's my next big project. At the end of the year, this is how I pay for my kids Christmas  One thing my friends and my husband don't understand about me... I am not out to make a fortune taking pictures. But it is nice when I can get a payback for all the $$ and time I've put into it. And so this time of year I sell the stuff, and make it available. 
I have a friend who wants an album of nothing but Zenyatta pics - like - every single picture I have of her LOL


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

That would be really neat.

And...completely forgot about Goldikova...wow is she impressive. I can't believe her 3x in a row! What a superb horse!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

That's okay Kylee, because they are keeping Goldikova in training next year and possibly going for Breeders Cup #4! Very awesome! 
Blame of course was retired, no surprise there, I heard they planned to retire him even before he won the race. He's back home at Keeneland now, which is an hour from Churchill Downs, and about 15 minutes from me. They are having an inspection day tomorrow at the barn, so may go see him again. Although.. I do have a LOT of pictures of him I have never proccessed! yikes... I know.
But I'd love to see him again so I'm sure I'll go out for a little while.

I went to some farms today with some friends, we had a great time  We went and seen some mares - Xtra Heat, and saw a couple of others. There was an older mare who is looking rough with age <bad back, bad leg, etc.>, but I just absolutely loved her, she had the wisest, prettiest face 
We went over to Lane's End to see the boys, but no good pics to share. Curlin who is a 2 time horse of the year was out, but refused to pose for a picture. And A.P. Indy decided it was nap time during the time they would have brought him out. Still...always nice to see those boys  
Went to Darley to see their stallions. They have a really wonderful stallion roster. Of course most of the boys are in Australia for their breeding season, but they'll be back here around Thanksgiving 
Rockport Harbor is one of my favorites, and they brought out Holy Bull <if you all know who he is  >. They typically don't show Bull outside, so it was AWESOME that they did  I'll share some pics, he's a flea bitten grey, getting up there in age, but he's gorgeous.

I plan to go to a lot more farms probably on Saturday. I didn't want to over do it since I had my 4yo with me, and she was being sooooo good and patient 

I'll share some pics from the horse sale last night, and the farms, as soon as I can get them sorted....I'm never going to get caught up I don't think...LOL


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

There's rumors of Zenyatta coming back. I sure hope they don't...she deserves a good retirement and has nothing left to prove.

You think Blame will take HOTY?


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Yeah I hope they retire her as well. But at the same time, I am glad they didn't jump the gun and say she's retired until they know they are truly going to do so. I have to admit that it was exciting knowing they were bringing her back after they announced it last year.

I do think that Z still won't get the HOTY vote. I hope she does, but Blame has really had a nice year, and with him beating Z...

Here's my complaint about Z's campaign.
They announce she's retired, then they bring her back hoping for a HOTY campaign. But really, other than her continuing her win streak, what else did she prove? She did the same thing she did last year. It was a repeat.
I wanted them to do something different with her, doesn't even mean she has to leave California <would have been nice tho!>, but run her against the boys and not just in the classic. Different. The only thing that was different was going to Oaklawn park this past spring. That was it.
Why didn't they run her in NY or even at Churchill Downs this summer? I know there had to have been races on those tracks that would fit her. Just a shame. She did all this, and still may not get HOTY.
Last year Rachel Alexandra was most deserving of the award. A real shame she was mismanaged though...


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Just thought I'd post that I added more pics to the World equestrian games a while back, here's the link as I don't think I ever shared these yet:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected] ... 43/detail/
Show jumping under the lights on a very cool night and I was soooooooo sick that night too, feverish but don't think I had an actual fever, and my head was pounding, but I was determined! 
I was also using someone elses camera and lens. A Nikon D300 with a 300mm f2.8 lens. That thing was HEAVY, especially since I don't own a monopod to mount it on! So I did all of that with about 20 lbs of camera! Not kidding! But it was a fun challenge, and I had to do a lot of moving around to get those shots, and be careful not to disturb the horse and rider.

I found out yesterday that Zenyatta will be making an appearance at our local racetrack after she gets off her flight from California. Keeneland racecourse is right across the road from the airport. Very exciting! I need to contact the track and find out if there are any media accesses/passes needed. I'd like to find out how I could see her getting off the plane, so I need to hurry up and get in touch with people.

I have been selling 8x10 photos, and some photo albums on ebay. Of course Zenyatta is the best seller. Poor Blame gets no respect!
I'm going to list more this evening that I had printed up and delivered today. Whatever doesn't sell...is going on my computer room wall  But, I hope they do sell - it'll help to finish up my kids Christmas shopping  
I'll share a link to ebay if anyone is interested.

I keep having these crazy dreams lately that I show up at these events with my 24-105mm lens and it's just too short...I kick myself because I forgot my longer lens! Crazy, I know, but I don't know where these dreams are coming from....I know I was freaking out in them with worry LOL

Oh... check this one out

__
https://flic.kr/p/5184443761


__
https://flic.kr/p/5185044054

A close up of Dynaformer - sire of such popular horses as Barbaro, and his brothers, as well as many other talented horses. He's not a 'pretty' horse, and he's on the mean side. Very hard to get good pics of him. 
I found some old files on my D drive on my desktop, and was burning them to dvd, when I came across pics I took at an open house in April 09. That happened to be one of them, and everyone was raving about it, saying how beautiful it was. The farm even contacted me wanting to buy rights to use them, so I sent them the pics, I'm excited that they want to use them! 

Okay enough rambling for now!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Your pictures are gorgeous! My 9 year old niece is a horse nut and after dinner on Thanksgiving, I showed her your post on the sales...she had my puter the rest of the evening! She totally enjoyed the pics and found a few TB the same color as her retired TB mare, she was thrilled!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

liz said:


> Your pictures are gorgeous! My 9 year old niece is a horse nut and after dinner on Thanksgiving, I showed her your post on the sales...she had my puter the rest of the evening! She totally enjoyed the pics and found a few TB the same color as her retired TB mare, she was thrilled!


Awww, I am so glad she enjoyed them! That's the main reason I take pics, so I can share with others, and it always brings a smile when the kids enjoy them!
Sometimes I'll get extra 4x6 pics, and my 4 year old takes them and will walk around with them, she even has an album she will fill up with pics from time to time.

Any idea your niece's mare's registered names? I love looking up pedigrees on retired TB's to see who is in their bloodlines. I've actually had friends on non horse racing forums that had retired horses that I pics of! That was such a cool surprise


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Her name is Chris' Tigress, she'd run a few races as a 3 year old, after a trailer accident that affected her rear legs, she'd been used as a brood mare...had 4 foals during that time.


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

Yes please share, I would love a photo of Zenyatta to frame


----------



## mrs. lam (Apr 20, 2010)

I love they way you get some of these shots. I would love to get pic's of Danny like you did Dnyaformer. I just need to get his halter plate engraved...(that's his Christmas present. Don't tell him.) :greengrin: 

Gina
I found a nice, new, heavy leather halter for $30 at trade day.  I love a good deal. We saw them at the tack shop for a thin one $55 and the heavy was almost $100.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks Gina, I appreciate your kind comments  I love close ups, they are my favorite, and sometimes very hard to get them the way you want. I debated for a year to do anything with those Dynaformer shots LOL I have other close ups of the farms stallions I might add. I think one of my favorite closeups, is of the late mare, Flanders. You can just see her personality in it, I'll have to find it later and post a link.

I have no idea what halters around here cost, but I think they are relatively inexpensive at the shops that supply a high demand for them. All the big breeding operations here have halters with each horses name engraved, and also a leather collar <strap>, that has their name engraved. So if the mare loses the halter, at least they can identify her with the neckstrap. They don't do the neckstrap with the stallions since they get their own stalls and paddocks 
They buy engraved round medallion plates that clip onto the halter for foals and yearlings. But once the yearlings get ready to go to the sales, they go with nice new, shiny halters with their name or if they aren't named, then the sire and dam's name is engraved along with the horses birth year.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Well...just thought I'd post that....

Zenyatta has been retired, and is home.
Her plane flew in from California right around 6pm. She was due in around 4, but her plane was delayed 2 hours.
There were HUNDREDS of people lined up around the covered walking ring <used for the horse sales>. I was able to get credentials, but think I would have been better off standing out on the side, because some people made it really hard to get pics --- photographers who are well known just jumping out in front of others, and other people whom I have no clue who they were, then of course security. They walked her around for about 15 minutes, and her trainer took the lead, and walked her a bit, then walked her over so some of her fans could pet her, that was very cool  
BTW, it was VERY cold, our coldest day of the season, it was barely 20 degrees out, I am guessing closer to 17 degrees without adding in a wind chill factor.
I had thermo pants & jeans, socks/thermo socks and my new winter boots, a t shirt, fleece shirt, and thick coat as well as a thick scarf and 2 pairs of gloves. My viewfinder on my camera kept fogging up making it hard to see, and my fingers got soooo cold it was hard hitting the shutter button!

Anyway, it was a sad night. Because this marked the end of Zenyatta's great career as a racehorse. She'll now go through the transition of a letdown... meaning she'll be gradually transition into a broodmare. With her being used to a warmer climate, I'm sure that will also add in to how long it's going to take for her to be on full turnout time. Usually it takes a few weeks to get the mares accustomed to their new lives. I think it takes the stallions longer.

I'll try to post some pics soon. They aren't great, but I am happy I was able to go, an experience I would never have missed!


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

I wish they'd let her take on a second career, but baby making is important too. 

Could you imagine her doing dressage or jumping though? gorgeous


----------



## mrs. lam (Apr 20, 2010)

I would love to see her in the lime light doing something. I like the dressage idea. She has such a great presence and so many fans. 

Bless your heart for staying out in the cold and getting the pictures. I would have done the same and hopped for a hot flash to hit me. :greengrin: 

Gina


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice....I can't get over seeing.... the beautiful work you do..... :hi5: :thumb:  :thumbup:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

ESPN sports horseracing section picked up my pics of Zenyatta  How exciting is that? I went through a lot to get those shots, sure I had a blast of course, but nice that they were used :wink:

Here's a link to the pics:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected] ... 00/detail/

And to think...she lives about a mile away.....but of course she'd be in a stall with this weather, and somewhere on the middle of the farm.

Remember Rachel Alexandra? I've heard that her owner is going to start allowing her fans to visit her after the new year. How cool is that? I can't wait! She's about 10 minutes away, and also hiding in the middle of the farm...hehe..
I saw a terrible pic of her, but in the pic she looks like she's put on a coat/gained weight. Good for her


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

THATS SOOOOO AMAZING!!

Nice pics! 

CONGRATS


----------

